# Yaxell ZEN 37 Layers VG-10 Damascus Hammered(Tsuchime) Chef Knife(Gyuto) 255mm



## rogers bros (Jan 8, 2013)

I compared another chefs knifes in the kitchen.

He has a Shun Classic and Shun Premier 10" chefs knife

the Shun classic is 5 years old.

the Shun Premier is about 2 weeks old

bought online from a USA website

for about $209 dollars and UK import tax was

about £30.

I just bought the Yaxell Zen 255cm chefs knife.

It has the same feel and weight as the Shun premier

and the Tsuchime finish which i like.

But it cost me $112 dollars including delivery.

half the price. Direct delivery from Japan.

i got mine from

http://www.hocho-knife.com/yaxell-zen-37-layers-vg-10-damascus-chef-knife-gyuto-255mm/

i use in the kitchen for slicing Sunday Roast meat.

slicing french baquettes for sandwiches.

slicing onions, and general prep work.


----------



## xia99 (Oct 28, 2013)

They look superb, I use Tojiro Senkou chef knife for just about everything and want a Japanese veg knife... I'm grateful for you putting the link in your post.

Cheers


----------



## rogers bros (Jan 8, 2013)

the thing is...

i work in a hotel kitchen with about 32 rooms.

the kitchen is always busy.

if i buy a knife more than $100 dollars

1. it is going to get used every day and the risk of being knocked

on the floor.

2. also, the risk of another chef stealing it.

in the first 2 weeks of owning the knife i had 2 grooves in the blade edge.

they went away using a king japanesse whetstone.

if anyone knows of a decent whetstone company.

let me know please.

i have been looking a belgian and japanese whetstones.

http://edenwebshops.co.uk/en/ct/belgian-whetstones-coticule.htm

http://www.fine-tools.com/scharf.html


----------



## rogers bros (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks.

i haven't used Tojiro yet.

i did look at them though.

it is difficult in the UK.

as not many kitchen supply shops sell Japanese knives.

they are mostly German or Chinese.

or British manufacturers making knives in China


----------



## rogers bros (Jan 8, 2013)

unboxing the Yaxell


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

if it's in the UK, you guys might as well check out korin france's website. they're pretty close the the uk. or just go on and order from japanesechefknife.com


----------



## mrshapiro (Oct 12, 2013)

first of all, if u afraid that your knife get stolen...you work in a shitty place....2nd...take care of your knife and dont drop it...after use put it on a towel on the table or something....

Couple weeks ago i'v bought the yaxell RAN 69 layers....very sharp and very good to use...when i'v looked at knives i didnt look at that company but when i bought it i loved it straight away... 

yout knife will stay sharp if u use it the right way...you dont need to buy a wetstone right now...just after every busy cutting day hone it 5-8 times per side and thats it....


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

Rogers Bros said:


> thanks.
> 
> i haven't used Tojiro yet.
> 
> ...


Heston Blumenthal is endorsing Tojiro, his signature one is similar to a Tojiro Senkuo. So Tojiro should be pretty easy to get in the UK, now

The senkuo series are now my everyday knives. The Yaxell Zen is a SUPURB value for the dollar! If you like them, and you're looking to save more, Cutlery and More house brand knives are called ENSO. They are rebranded Yaxell Zens.


----------

